# Which cognitive function(s) use (or interaction with) drain your energy the most?



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

tarmonk said:


> Could you please explain why you think the above has anything to do with actual introverted sensing?  Bc it's not what it's about. Asking from SI aux perspective and I can't relate to what you explain


That’s why I said it’s not limited to Si - but behavior-wise, this is how the SJs I know tend to be, less comfortable outside what they are familiar with, prefer following routines, not huge fans of spontaneity, etc.

As an SJ, how would you describe Si? It’s possible that I’m confusing the definition of it.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

aerstyu said:


> As an SJ, how would you describe Si? It’s possible that I’m confusing the definition of it.


In very short words, it means user experiences impression of the perceived object in addition of the object itself. Or even instead of it in some cases. That impression is suppressed for the SE user. It's a longer story how it plays out differently


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

tarmonk said:


> In very short words, it means user experiences impression of the perceived object in addition of the object itself. That impression is suppressed for the SE user. It's a longer story how it plays out differently


Gotcha, thank you for the info!


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

It's more about the wielder than the function. Also, functions don't manifest in a vacuum.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Edit: I just guess, Si maintaining is exhausting, Te discussing and applying can be challenging for me. Fe emoting, participating, and contributing is hard, when I am not in a good mood I just normally want to withdraw. Idk it depends.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

Fe and Te related things 

I hate not being myself just for the sake of niceness, Fe is my ignoring function I tend to shrug it off a lot. It does make me tried in a place where it's valued over Fi. 

As for Te, I'm bad at it and need to focus on it more but I can't help feel too bossy if I attempt to use Te in a public setting. Actually seeing my ESFP friend use it more and how he is Te a lot when we talk, I wish had better Te.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks all for the contributions, keep em coming! I find it interesting that some of you report being tired by other's use of your first or second function. I too have experienced this, kind of like you want to be the one effecting things on that plane. I'm also seeing that some of you enjoy others who engage with your inferior function if it is an extroverted perceiving function (Ne/Se). Inferior extroverted judging users (Fe/Te) seem to rather figure those things for themselves than be subjected to the force of them by others.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I have trouble with Se and Fe the most. Conditions where those attitudes/orientations are prominent drain my energy quickly.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENTJ checking in, I'd say it's my Ti coz doing math really drains my brain. Fe is just frustrating but not draining coz I'm just over it when the other person disagrees with me without logical reasoning.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> ENTJ checking in, I'd say it's my Ti coz doing math really drains my brain. Fe is just frustrating but not draining coz I'm just over it when the other person disagrees with me without logical reasoning.


I like when higher Ti challenges my Fi sometimes since it helps me refine my value system. If Fe is overly used in conjunction then it kind of grates on me, as they are then taking in too much info related to my tone of voice and body language rather than simply attacking the argument.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm not sure if it's linked to Se, but I get tired quickly when dealing with stage frights. 

Some people say that you can never rid yourself of stage fright, you just get comfortable with it. But it's been more than 10 years for me and I'm still drained from having to perform or deliver a speech/presentation multiple times within a short period of time. But once in a while, I actually find it refreshing. 

Boxing sparring sessions also tires me faster than my other friends, even though I have no problem with stamina, because I can run much longer than them. But basketball games seem to be less draining to me. Boxing seems to be more sensory-intense, if that term makes sense. 

I think Se in small doses is fine for me. But having to use it constantly is tiring, because I will feel a strong urge to fall back into my comfort functions after.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> I'm not sure if it's linked to Se, but I get tired quickly when dealing with stage frights.
> 
> Some people say that you can never rid yourself of stage fright, you just get comfortable with it. But it's been more than 10 years for me and I'm still drained from having to perform or deliver a speech/presentation multiple times within a short period of time. But once in a while, I actually find it refreshing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Boxing would be the death of me.. I think as long as there are break periods for your mind to roam then Se is doable. Very difficult to prolong though, and even then we (INFPs) are likely not taking in all of the sensory stimuli present.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

The only consistently exhausting situation I can think of is being put into a pressured situation involving technical understanding and skill without adequate preparation. 

But I think that is somewhat universal, from a neurological perspective.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

mia-me said:


> It's more about the wielder than the function. Also, functions don't manifest in a vacuum.


Yep they definitely don't exist in vacuum! I'd put it into such words that thanks to analysing my mind a lot this year, I can conciously see my dom/aux and how they work - it's almost always tightly tied feedback loop between those, yet they still are different phenomenas, not piled up on top of each other like any actual "stack".

But I barely believe it when people talk they decide to switch to tert or even inferior today for fun or for completing some certain type of tasks - doesn't seem to work this way  No matter how hard I've tried, no luck in conciously seeing existence and proof of any tert/inf - that's prob why they're called so (bc being unconcious)  And how they could drain then if one can't see and conciously use them.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought it was always the one that you trust the least. For example- my cog functions are Ni Te Fi Se (NeTi Fe Si) therefore the most untrusted cog function is going to be the last in the brackets.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

beth x said:


> I thought it was always the one that you trust the least. For example- my cog functions are Ni Te Fi Se (NeTi Fe Si) therefore the most untrusted cog function is going to be the last in the brackets.


Fe would likely be bothersome as it's your "blindspot." I'm still curious about how the majority view their 8th function.


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

Ne i guess its all over the place


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

tarmonk said:


> Yep they definitely don't exist in vacuum! I'd put it into such words that thanks to analysing my mind a lot this year, I can conciously see my dom/aux and how they work - it's almost always tightly tied feedback loop between those, yet they still are different phenomenas, not piled up on top of each other like any actual "stack".
> 
> But I barely believe it when people talk they decide to switch to tert or even inferior today for fun or for completing some certain type of tasks - doesn't seem to work this way  No matter how hard I've tried, no luck in conciously seeing existence and proof of any tert/inf - that's prob why they're called so (bc being unconcious)  And how they could drain then if one can't see and conciously use them.


The tert function is the relief function to the dom so when an ESTJ is relaxing or has hit a roadblock, Ne will evidence in situations like preferred humor (possibly in the form of puns, etc) or spitballing with others when Te-Si's tactics aren't working.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

My best friend is a Se user, he extensively gathers stimulation and goes all over the place, hops there, disappears, then appears under the light, it goes from passive watching to a dance that I can't follow up the moves 👾 and I am AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH excuse me I have to go wash my face 🥴


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Hm, for me it was a choice between Fi and Ti and I choose Ti because having to Fi too much makes me uncomfortable but having to use Ti a lot actually mentally exhausts me. So it's good to be friends and/or work with a few INTPs and ISTPs, IMO. 🙂


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

Fi-doms can be really hard for me to communicate with if there is any conflict, so it can be very draining. The futility of being unable to speak the same language and reach a solution really grinds me, but apart from those situations I usually find Fi fascinating and enjoyable, it is just the initial push around that language barrier that I find extremely exhausting.

Fe is something that I see as exhilarating and draining at the same time, the constant worry around the expectations that it places on me weighs in the back of my mind even though I enjoy it. I really like Fe-doms, but they can get a bit suffocating at times.

Dominant F is quite hard for me to interact with, it is mostly up to how well I can communicate with the individual. Auxiliary F is easy and relaxing to be around. I don`t have many problems with N, S, and T.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Plusless said:


> Fi-doms can be really hard for me to communicate with if there is any conflict, so it can be very draining. The futility of being unable to speak the same language and reach a solution really grinds me, but apart from those situations I usually find Fi fascinating and enjoyable, it is just the initial push around that language barrier that I find extremely exhausting.
> 
> Fe is something that I see as exhilarating and draining at the same time, the constant worry around the expectations that it places on me weighs in the back of my mind even though I enjoy it. I really like Fe-doms, but they can get a bit suffocating at times.
> 
> Dominant F is quite hard for me to interact with, it is mostly up to how well I can communicate with the individual. Auxiliary F is easy and relaxing to be around. I don`t have many problems with N, S, and T.


As an Fi dom, I'd say the feeling is mutual in regards to Ti. It's often refreshing looking at things from such a different angle, and I can see why they get so frustrated when people contradict themselves which I try my best not to do and don't mind being called out on it. I also have a love/hate relationship with Te (inferior extroverted judging).


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Any E-J types have a similar experience with their inferior functions?


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

intranst said:


> Thanks all for the contributions, keep em coming! I find it interesting that some of you report being tired by other's use of your first or second function. I too have experienced this, kind of like you want to be the one effecting things on that plane. I'm also seeing that some of you enjoy others who engage with your inferior function if it is an extroverted perceiving function (Ne/Se). Inferior extroverted judging users (Fe/Te) seem to rather figure those things for themselves than be subjected to the force of them by others.


Yes, with Fe - I like "Fe-ing" to others, but sometimes I don't like when others "Fe" to me, in the sense of being very intrusive and asking personal questions and trying to delve into my inner emotions. It's make me uncomfortable.  

With Si - I tend to see the annoying 'Si' tendencies more in others than I do in myself, and so I get annoyed when I see "strong Si' in others at times, even though I'm a dominant Si. I know my friends get annoyed a lot when I ask a lot of seemingly insignificant questions though, in my search for information about a particular thing.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

aerstyu said:


> That’s why I said it’s not limited to Si - but behavior-wise, this is how the SJs I know tend to be, less comfortable outside what they are familiar with, prefer following routines, not huge fans of spontaneity, etc.
> 
> As an SJ, how would you describe Si? It’s possible that I’m confusing the definition of it.


I think what you're describing there is a mix of "Si" + J tendencies (e g in ISTJs and ISFJS). Judgers tend to like familiarity and consistency - and then the Si lends itself to trusting the 'tried and true' methods of doing things.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

Zeri said:


> I think what you're describing there is a mix of "Si" + J tendencies (common in ISTJs and ISFJS). Judgers then to like familiarity and consistency - and then the Si lends itself to trusting the 'tried and true' methods of doing things.


Good point!


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

mia-me said:


> The tert function is the relief function to the dom so when an ESTJ is relaxing or has hit a roadblock, Ne will evidence in situations like preferred humor (possibly in the form of puns, etc) or spitballing with others when Te-Si's tactics aren't working.


Thanks for explanation! Yep I can relate - had to Google what spitballing is but yep true  Also humor (sometimes black humor or devil's advocate, though nowadays I rather avoid doing the latter), spiting out ideas with necessarily no concrete output but just for fun


----------

